# Craft Supplies USA Group Buy



## Chasper (Aug 31, 2009)

Closed, closed, closed.

A group buy is now open for pen kits from Craft Supplies USA.

This group buy includes pen/pencil kits only, no other projects, no bushings, no drill bits, no finishing supplies, no blanks or anything else.  The only exceptions for pen/pencil kits are the two limited edition kits, plus the copper Jr. Gent II, which are not offered for a group discount. 

I intend to keep this group buy open for exactly seven days from the date and time of this posting, but reserve the right to shut down the buy at any point if it is growing too large.  Likewise, if there is insufficient interest to be able to obtain the lowest prices, the group buy could be canceled entirely (not at all likely).

By participating in this group buy you will be able to obtain CSUSA kits for a 25% discount from the single kit purchase price, the Apprentice kits are only about 10% discount.

I’ve created an excel file with the product numbers, descriptions and group buy prices of all of the items available in this buy.  You can download the spreadsheet from this post.  To use it for ordering just fill in the quantity you want and it will total.  I prefer that you use the spreadsheet, but if you don’t want or are unable to use it, you can just include the information in an email or even post it to this thread, but in either case you must provide the CSUSA product numbers. 

Payment may be made by check, money order, or PayPal.  If you are using PayPal, the fee is 3% plus $0.30.  The PayPal fee is on the spreadsheet, if you are not using the spreadsheet please make sure you add the fee.  In all cases please submit your orders and wait for my response/confirmation before paying.  Any excess funds will be donated to IAP.

International orders will be accepted, but the PayPal fee and shipping will be different.  Send your international orders and I’ll respond with an estimate for PayPal and shipping and then send your payment.  

Shipments will be made by USPS flat rate packages.  Up to 25 medium (Sierra) sized pen kits will fit into the smallest flat rate box which will cost $5.00 to ship.  I could probably get about 20 Jr. Gent size pens in a $5 flat rate, about 30 smaller pen kits.  If your order is for more than that, the next size box will cost $10.40 and it will easily hold 100 pen kits.  The spreadsheet calculates the shipping at $5.00, if you are ordering more than will fit in a small box, please change the shipping to $10.40. 

I have made a stock status check and everything is in stock as of the day of this posting. It is possible that there will be sellouts before the group buy is placed.  If there are backorders I’m willing to accept late deliveries and ship any missing items when I receive them (you will have to pay for shipping twice or wait for all of the items arrive before shipping).  If the items you ordered are backordered I will let you know as soon as I know.  I’ll also cancel the backordered items and refund your money if you would like.

You must comply with all of the forum requirements for group buys, specifically you must provide your name, screen name, email, name on PayPal account, snail mail address and business name if you are having it sent to your business.

Please let me know if you find any errors on the spreadsheet or have additional questions.

I received orders and payment from the following:
GPDMTR25  Paid
diamundgem  Paid  
Mick  Paid
RHD79  Paid
hebertjo  Paid
gad5264  Paid
Chief Hill  Paid
hewunch  Paid
dennisg  Paid
PTownStubbie  Paid
FBranco  Paid
dalecamino  Paid
Greg O'Sherwood  Paid
Tim Self  Paid
aksarben  Paid
ngeb528  Paid
johnnyw  Paid
SRB  Paid
Grinstain  Paid
SteveH  Paid
GoodTurns  Paid
Whaler
purplehaze  Paid
Timbo  Paid
ssajn  Paid
WriteRev Paid
Monty Paid
Bree  Paid
kenlicciardello  Paid
Penl8the  Paid
Tony Pridmore  Paid
VisExp  Paid
Warreng8170  Paid
mewell  Paid
woodwriters  Paid
OKLAHOMAN  Paid
killer-beez  Paid
Russianwolf  Paid

The order was shipped from CSUSA today (Sept 9), I expect to receive it early next week (Sept 15-17), and hopefully have your pens on the way to you by late next week (Sept 18-19).
Total of 786 kits purchased, about $8200 total.  70 kits backordered.  I'll send what I get next week and the balance when they arrive.  If you haven't paid. . .I've placed your order and am waiting and hoping you will.


----------



## mick (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm interested. Sent you a PM with a couple of questions.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't have Excel so I PM my order. Please verify. 
Thanks
Angela


----------



## Chasper (Sep 1, 2009)

GPDMTR25 said:


> I don't have Excel so I PM my order. Please verify.
> Thanks
> Angela



Got it, noticed that the PayPal fee is missing.  I'll calculate PayPal and PM an order total today, don't send check until you hear form me.  Thanks.
Gerry

That's wrong, you are paying by check, no PayPal, sorry.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 1, 2009)

Casper: This is certainly your project to run as you see fit and I understand your desire to limit its scope; but.........

I think you are making a small mistake. The savings of a few dollars on the kits themselves will be more than eaten up by the extra cost of having to make a separate order to CSUSA for either bushings or drill bits or both. Think you should reconsider adding those two items to your buy.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 1, 2009)

2 questions, first I have some gift certificates will you take tem and second question is I'll be a a show this labor day week end through Monday and my needs hopefully will change and your closing the buy at 9 pm monday can you accept an order in the wee hours on tuesday ? If not I understand.


----------



## diamundgem (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello,  I don't have excel either but,
I would like 2 jr Emperor 050-4192
1 jr gent 050-0371
 2 jr gent   050-0373
1 lotis  050-4186

need blanks too if you change your mind
 send me a note what my charges will be and I will paypal


----------



## Darley (Sep 1, 2009)

I will be interested in this GB will let you know my order later, but I'm agree with Randy and Roy ( to short in items and time ) new members may not have bushings and or drill bits, please reconsider your options


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 1, 2009)

As you may have noticed there hasn't been very many people willing to take on a Group Buy . I have never done one myself but can just imagine the work and time in answering emails, sorting and shipping all the orders.   I think that this is why Gerry is only wanting to do Kits Only.Then if he changes the rules now people that have already submitted there orders may want to change them. Creating more work. This is how he wants to run the buy so thats fine with me Thanks Gerry for taking on this Group Buy.


----------



## hebertjo (Sep 1, 2009)

PM sent, thanks for hosting the group buy.


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol I posted on the classified section asking for bushings and bits.  So if this will be reconsidered let me know.   It seems I am not the only one that may be needing them.  


Rob


----------



## mick (Sep 2, 2009)

Gerry, Here's my order. I'm assuming you wanted the excel file attached. If not let me know and I'll email it to you. If the timetable we discussed earlier changes please let me know as it's going to cut it close for me. I hate to pass up 25% savings but I'm turning barrels now for a big show I've got coming up and will need some time for assembly.


----------



## RDH79 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Payment Sent*

PP sent  Thanks Again Gerry


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 2, 2009)

Gerry Here is my order attached.  If you can please check the shipping cost to get it here that would be great.  

Email, shipping info, paypal info written in on bottom of spreadsheet Highlighted in Yellow.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 2, 2009)

Gerry here is my order.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 2, 2009)

We are getting our order together.  When will you be closing the group buy?


----------



## dennisg (Sep 2, 2009)

Gerry, here is my order. Please PM with the correct amount. I plan to use PayPal. thanks for your efforts, dennisg


----------



## Chasper (Sep 2, 2009)

sbell111 said:


> We are getting our order together.  When will you be closing the group buy?



From the original post above:
"I intend to keep this group buy open for exactly seven days from the date and time of this posting, but reserve the right to shut down the buy at any point if it is growing too large. Likewise, if there is insufficient interest to be able to obtain the lowest prices, the group buy could be canceled entirely (not at all likely)."

Exactly seven days from the start works out to 9:12 pm (Central) on Monday, Sept 7.  Also we now have more than 100 pens ordered so there is no question that there is enough interest to meet the minimum quantity for the maximum discount.

Also I neglected to mention delivery insurance.  If anyone is interested in insurance, it is available, please contact me.
Gerry


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, I saw Gerry posted, had to stop by to see if he has QUIT yet!!!

Still here, GOOD!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 2, 2009)

Chasper said:


> From the original post above:
> "I intend to keep this group buy open for exactly seven days from the date and time of this posting, but reserve the right to shut down the buy at any point if it is growing too large. Likewise, if there is insufficient interest to be able to obtain the lowest prices, the group buy could be canceled entirely (not at all likely)."
> 
> Exactly seven days from the start works out to 9:12 pm (Central) on Monday, Sept 7.  Also we now have more than 100 pens ordered so there is no question that there is enough interest to meet the minimum quantity for the maximum discount.
> ...


Thanks.  I clearly didn't read carefully enough.

My wife and I will sit down tonight or tomorrow and figure out how many kits we need.  If we miss out on your group buy, perhaps I will throw one together in couple of weeks.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 2, 2009)

*My Order*

Gerry,

Thanks for doing this. Here is my order. Once I hear from you I will Paypal my total.

Thanks!!


----------



## jimofsanston (Sep 2, 2009)

Man i wish i had my new shop together. I would place an order with you but i am going to have to wait. I got to find out what i still have and get the shop together first. My bad luck. NOT i am smilling ear to ear because of the new place to work.


----------



## Fbranco (Sep 3, 2009)

Gerry:

Did you get my PM?


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 3, 2009)

Gerry ,
I would like to get 2 - 050-0324 I'm not doing well with Excel

Will send Paypal when I have a total . Thanks !

Chuck


----------



## Darley (Sep 3, 2009)

Can some one tell me if the Sierra bushing is the same for the Aero pen ? Thanks


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 3, 2009)

Darley said:


> Can some one tell me if the Sierra bushing is the same for the Aero pen ? Thanks



No.


----------



## Fbranco (Sep 3, 2009)

Chasper said:


> Likewise, if there is insufficient interest to be able to obtain the lowest prices, the group buy could be canceled entirely (not at all likely).



Not that you need the extra orders to make up the numbers to qualify for the discount nor that you need the extra work, but I posted this tread on another forum.

The turners there will appreciate to know about the group buy.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Sep 4, 2009)

Fbranco said:


> ... I posted this tread on another forum.
> The turners there will appreciate to know about the group buy.


 
YES WE DO!!!!
Although I post here about as much as I do at Woodworkerszone.com, I missed this thread somehow, so thanks FBranco!!!

Gerry, 
here is my order form. I would like shipping insurance also, my delivery guy is a clown.

Please PM me with my total and your Paypal info.

Thanks for doing this group buy!!

-Gregory


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 4, 2009)

I spoke to Cathy and it turns out that we need more than just pen kits, so I think I'll pass up this buy and run a mini group buy in a couple of weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## Darley (Sep 4, 2009)

johnnycnc said:


> No.



Thanks John for the answer so I will give a miss for this time

Steve let me know when you're doing your GB THANKS


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 4, 2009)

I too have been waiting and hoping someone would take on a buy from craft supply.

BUT I need a few more things like bushings, book marks, key chains maybe a few letter openers. 

So I can wait till a full buy pops ups.

I really need some acrylics I wish someone would do a big acrylic buy. Like from Wood Pen Pro HINT HINT

I still mite get a few kits after the LONG weekend if I remember. This is just bad timing with the holiday. Heck I don't get back till Tuesday and I think that is the planed close day. 

It's great your doing this. Seems like group buys have slowed down.
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## hewunch (Sep 4, 2009)

Gerry, thanks again for doing this. I plan to send my Paypal over the weekend.
Hans


----------



## aksarben (Sep 4, 2009)

*Pen Order*

Please add this order to your list.

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## tim self (Sep 4, 2009)

Gerry, PM sent.


----------



## ngeb528 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's my order, Gerry.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 5, 2009)

Order attached. Let me know where to PP. Thanks, Gerry.

View attachment SRB- Craft Supplies Group Buy.xls


----------



## Grinstain (Sep 5, 2009)

*Group Purchase*

Please see my order attached..

Please confirm and advise Paypal account and I will send payment..

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## SteveH (Sep 6, 2009)

*Pen Order*

Gerry

Please add this order to your list and send me your paypal information

Thank you,


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 6, 2009)

here's mine...please send paypal info.
Thanks
Jon


----------



## Whaler (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is my order, my Mac doesn't like the spreadsheet.
3 ea 050-0371
3 ea 050-4158
2 ea 050-2330
I get a grand total of $134.46, correct me if I am wrong. Send me your Pay Pal info please.
Thanks


----------



## purplehaze (Sep 6, 2009)

*Craft supplies*

Sent you a pm concerning the attachments but I think I figured it out.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 7, 2009)

My order is attached.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Grinstain (Sep 7, 2009)

*Payment Sent*

Gerry,

My payment has been sent by Paypay..

Thanks again,

Jerry
(Turning components)


----------



## ssajn (Sep 7, 2009)

Please add my order to the list.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## WriteRev (Sep 7, 2009)

Gerry,

Thanks for doing this. Here's my order.

Steve


----------



## tim self (Sep 7, 2009)

PAYPAL sent.


----------



## Monty (Sep 7, 2009)

Finally got around to posting my order. Please verify total and I'll send you a PP payment.


----------



## Bree (Sep 7, 2009)

I am attaching my order. Please let me know the total cost and I will send a check to the address you specify.

Thx 
Bree


----------



## kenlicciardello (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for running this group buy. Lots of work, lots of appreciation.

Here is my order. Please send address and I will send check or m/o to save paypal fees.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Penl8the (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Gerry,

Please see attached spreadsheet. I will PM you with my shipping address.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Sep 7, 2009)

Order is attached.  Please send paypal address.

Thanks for putting this together.
-Tony


----------



## VisExp (Sep 7, 2009)

Spreadsheet attached.  If you could let me know the total with insurance on the shipping I will Paypal the funds to you.

Thanks very much for your time and effort in running this group buy!


----------



## warreng8170 (Sep 7, 2009)

Just got back into town. Hopefully this makes it in before the deadline. Please PM with paypal address and verification of total. Will send paypal ASAP. 

Thanks for running this group buy. I can imagine how much work it is.

-Warren


----------



## mewell (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Group Buy*

PM Sent  - Attachment contained!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## woodenwriters (Sep 7, 2009)

Order is attached.  Please send details for PAYPAL payment.  Thanks.


----------



## killer-beez (Sep 8, 2009)

*Back to work....*

Hey Gerry,  I know you just closed the group buy so I understand if I missed out but I attached my order just in case. Thanks for the considering my order.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 8, 2009)

And of course the day after this closes I get an order for 5 "Statesmen or Better".....:befuddled:


----------



## tim self (Sep 8, 2009)

Mike, that's better than ordering the kits and not getting the order!


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea I guess I will catch the next one. I just got home late last night from an all weekend show. And I need a more things then just pen kits. Hopefully it wont be too long before someone works up the nerve to run one. Now that I got a few extra bucks from the show.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for waiting for me.

I'll pm regarding payment.


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 9, 2009)

bruce119 said:


> Yea I guess I will catch the next one. I just got home late last night from an all weekend show. And I need a more things then just pen kits. Hopefully it wont be too long before someone works up the nerve to run one. Now that I got a few extra bucks from the show.


A number of people have contacted me about when I expect to run mine.  It should happen within the next week.  I hope to have the thread up and running by Sunday evening and I am going to close the buy as soon as I have enough orders for the discount.


----------



## Chasper (Sep 16, 2009)

Whaler said:


> Here is my order, my Mac doesn't like the spreadsheet.
> 3 ea 050-0371
> 3 ea 050-4158
> 2 ea 050-2330
> ...



Dick,
Your total is correct, I'm tried many times to contact you, the email address bounces.  Check your messages here on the forum.
Gerry


----------



## Chasper (Sep 16, 2009)

*status of group buy*

Status as of 7:00 pm on 16-Sep

The order arrived late yesterday and I spent last night and today labeling, sorting and packing.  Late today a big group of back orders arrived so I'm able to include them in with the shipments.  36 items to 15 of you are still on backorder, I'll ship them separately when they arrive.

Tomorrow I'll get the packages addressed and to the post office, all will ship by priority mail.


----------



## Chasper (Sep 17, 2009)

Update:  17-Sep

Most of the orders are in the mail, some should be delivered tomorrow and Saturday.  I had about five more to label when I ran out of time and boxes, they will go out first thing in the morning.

There are still some back orders, about 36 kits still to come out of about 775 total ordered, I'll get the back orders in the mail as soon as I get them.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 19, 2009)

Gerry-
all present and accounted for.  Thanks for running!
Jon


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 19, 2009)

All here...... You should have asked if you could loose the boxes on the Jr. Emps, and put them in a smaller package.... I wouldn't have minded.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 19, 2009)

*I got a package from Santa Claus!*

Everything is in order except the two back ordered slimline kits. Thanks Gerry - that had to be a *LOT *of sorting to split out those orders! You da man!


----------



## Monty (Sep 19, 2009)

Mine arrived today. All present and accounted for.


----------



## Bree (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks!! I got mine!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## WriteRev (Sep 19, 2009)

Mine arrived. Thanks again for all your work!

Steve


----------



## tim self (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Chasper.  All here but the backorders.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 19, 2009)

All here in the mail today. Thanks Gerry.


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Sep 19, 2009)

*Got 'em*

Gerry,

Package arrived today.  All there.  Thanks for running the buy.

Tony


----------



## hewunch (Sep 19, 2009)

Got mine today. Thanks!


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Gerry !


----------



## mick (Sep 20, 2009)

Got mine yesterday! Thanks again Gerry!


----------



## mewell (Sep 20, 2009)

Got everything as ordered. Thank you VERY much for the effort!

Mark


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 21, 2009)

Gerry,

Santa came to my house this afternoon!! Everything as ordered!!

Thanks for saving me over $100!!


----------



## Fbranco (Sep 21, 2009)

Got them today.
Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Gerry!
I appreciate your hard work on this.


----------



## kenlicciardello (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't know exactly when they came because I don't check mail every day, but they are all here and in perfect shape.

Thank you again for all the work and effort putting this together.

Ken


----------



## Penl8the (Oct 4, 2009)

*Mine arrived on Sept 29*

Hello Gerry,

Thank you for your effort again. My package arrived on Sept 29. Just got back from a golfing vacation in Phoenix yesterday. Picked up the package from the postal outlet this morning.



Penl8the said:


> Hi Gerry,
> 
> Please see attached spreadsheet. I will PM you with my shipping address.


----------

